# Das ist doch kein Bergwerk, oder????



## Bubilein79 (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

lt. dieser Auktion sollte dies ein Bergwerk-Rahmen sein. Wisst Ihr denn mehr??   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5105262919&rd=1


Gruß

Flo


----------



## chris84 (4. Juli 2004)

Das ist ganz sicherlich kein Rahmen, den Bergwerk so verkauft. 
Es kann aber sein, dass Bergwerk den Rahmen im Auftrage Audis gefertigt hat, speziell nur für Audi und auch nach dessen Plänen/Vorgaben. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (4. Juli 2004)

ja meines wissens hat bergwerk eine serie für audi gefertigt ... ob es aber genau der rahmen war weiß ich nicht


----------



## carloz (4. Juli 2004)

Cool,

dann kauf ich mir das Fahrrad auch noch, denn den passenden Wagen hab ich schon http://www.abt-sportsline.de/news/newsflash.php?rubrik=131&kategorie=5&id=536&flash=ok&sprache=d



greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Bubilein79 (4. Juli 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Cool,
> 
> dann kauf ich mir das Fahrrad auch noch, denn den passenden Wagen hab ich schon http://www.abt-sportsline.de/news/newsflash.php?rubrik=131&kategorie=5&id=536&flash=ok&sprache=d
> 
> ...



Hi Caloz,

tolles Wägelchen. 400 PS sollten reichen. 95000 Ironen sind doch etwas gesalzen...


Gruß

Flo


----------



## carloz (4. Juli 2004)

@Bubi: Man darf ja noch träumen, oder ? 
Aber jetzt wird weiter Fußball geguckt ! 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (4. Juli 2004)

Hab den Verkäufer gefragt und folgende links bekommen:

http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...ue/detail_bikes.htm+audi+cross+bergwerk&hl=de

http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...res/fahrraeder.html+audi+cross+bergwerk&hl=de

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Bassi (5. Juli 2004)

Das Bike ist von Bergwerk im Auftrag von Audi geschweisst worden. Also ein Bergwerk im Audipelz


----------



## birg (8. Juli 2004)

Bassi hat recht. Ein Teil wurde dann über Audi vertrieben, ein Teil meines Wissens über Centurion Magstadt (Inh. Renner, heute Merida).
MfG
LB


----------



## mstrot01 (14. Juli 2004)

Bike ist von Centurion hergestellt worden. Stand vor 1-2 Jahren sogar im Katalog bei centurion. Es gab insgesamt 2 Bikes die von Centurion für Audi
hergestellt worden sind.


----------

